# Emergency telephone numbers in Cyprus



## Veronica

Emergency Numbers
Single European Emergency Call Number 112

Police 
Reporting Confidential Information 
Duty Officer: 1499
Drugs Law Enforcement Unit: 1498
Sovereign Bases Forces: 1443

Divisional Police Headquarters 
Lefkosia: 22 80 20 20
Lemesos: 25 80 50 50
Larnaka: 24 80 40 40
Pafos: 26 80 60 60
Ammochostos: 23 80 30 30
Police/Citizens Communication Line: 1460

Forest Department 
Forest Fires Report: 1407

Telecommunications - CYTA 
Customer Call Centre: 132
Faults Report: 80000197
Directory Inquiries: 11892
Overseas Inquiries: 11894
Overseas Calls through operator 80000198
Telegrams 80000196

Electicity - EAC 
Faults Report 1800

Water 
Lefkosia: 22 69 80 00
Lemesos: 25 83 00 00
After hours:
(Germasogeia) 25 38 64 84 
99 45 21 53
Larnaka: 24 82 24 00
After hours: 24 36 34 32
Pafos: 26 93 23 74
After hours: 99 60 36 22
Ammochostos: 23 82 13 23

Airports 
Larnaka: 77 77 88 33
Pafos: 77 77 88 33

RESCUE CO-ORDINATION CENTRE (R.C.C) 
Immediate Response Service for 
Aeronautical-Maritime Incidents: 1441

Port Authorities 
Lemesos: 25 81 92 00
Larnaka: 24 81 52 25
Pafos: 26 94 68 40

Postal Services 
Lefkosia: 22 80 57 19
Lemesos: 25 80 22 59
Larnaka: 24 80 24 50
Pafos: 26 81 90 14
Ammochostos: 23 82 14 44

Civil Defence Force 
Lefkosia: 22 87 94 64
Lemesos: 25 81 10 24
Larnaka: 24 82 83 40
Pafos: 26 81 84 70
Ammochostos: 23 81 51 51

Medical Assistance 
Hospitals 
Information: 1400
Lefkosia 
New General: 22 60 30 00
Old General: 22 80 14 00
Makario: 22 40 50 00
Lemesos 
New General: 25 80 11 00
Old General: 25 30 53 33
Larnaka 
New General: 24 80 05 00
Old General: 24 30 43 12
Pafos 
General: 26 80 31 00
Paralimni 
General: 23 20 00 00
Rural Hospitals & Health Centres 
Agros: 25 52 13 17
Akaki: 22 82 10 80
Athienou: 24 52 23 28
Avdimou: 25 82 70 22
Dali: 22 52 19 22
Drousia: 26 33 23 23
Evrychou: 22 46 55 86
Kampos: 22 94 26 86
Klirou: 22 63 23 32
Kofinou: 24 32 23 52
Kyperounta: 25 80 67 00
Laneia: 25 43 24 48
Lefkara: 24 34 24 29
Omodos: 25 42 12 54
Ormideia: 24 72 15 72
Palaichori: 22 64 27 26
Panageia: 26 72 23 57
Paralimni General: 23 20 00 00
Pedoulas: 22 95 24 59
Platres: 25 42 22 24
P. Chrysochous: 26 82 18 00
Pomos: 26 34 23 38
Pyrgos: 26 52 23 53
Salamiou: 26 44 22 22
Fyti: 26 73 22 95

Private Doctors on Call 
(during weekends & public holidays) 
"charge €0,16 (£0,092)/ minute" 
Lefkosia: 90 90 14 32
Lemesos: 90 90 14 35
Larnaka: 90 90 14 34
Pafos: 90 90 14 36
Ammochostos: 90 90 14 33

Pharmacies (after hours) 
Lefkosia: 90 90 14 12
Lemesos: 90 90 14 15
Larnaka: 90 90 14 14
Pafos: 90 90 14 16
Ammochostos: 90 90 14 13

Drug Information & Poison 
Control Centre: 1401

AIDS Advisory Bureau: 22 30 51 55

Support Against Narcotics Abuse: 1410


----------

